# 2000 audi a6



## bigmacak22 (Jan 27, 2009)

hi there i just got questions for you guys in here if you can help me,
i got 2000 audi a6 2.8, my instrument cluster lcd display is bad, so now i just want to ask you if i can put the cluster from audi that is like 2002 year, does it going to work,i just dont want to replace the lcd display.


----------



## bigmacak22 (Jan 27, 2009)

i guess than no one in here that doesnt know how to change a cluster, i can see that, because no one is not trying to help me when i ask the questions,,


----------



## C5 A6 (Apr 26, 2012)

This isn't an active forum for the C5 -- so you should not be expecting a ton of responses. audiworld, audizine & quattroworld are way more active when you need help for this platform.

I've never upgraded clusters, so I don't know the answer for sure. But being a 2000, you shouldn't have an immobilizer.. so that would eliminate a **** load of the possible headaches. I'd assume that it should be plug & play(but you will most likely have to deal with the flashing immobilizer warning light). 

---
Did you search on google?

There is a ton of information in the first hit from google:
http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2798354


----------

